# Hold Bigger Stuff In Vise



## cathead (Mar 18, 2016)

Yesterday's project was to make a pair of aluminum jaws for my 6 inch import vise.  They
work on both usual internal clamping area as well as on the outside as shown in the photo.
Also, as an added improvement, a pair of tapped horizontal holes were added to the back clamp
so I can mount an indexing device on either the left or right side of the vise.  Now the vise clamps up to 14.5 inches.  Also, I made a set for my eight inch Kurt and it will clamp up to 19.5 inches.


----------



## pineyfolks (Mar 18, 2016)

Your photos aren't showing up. I'm waiting to see what you did. I'm going to be an making a few new sets myself.


----------



## Nammar (Mar 18, 2016)

Dear Cathead, Nice job in extending the range of your vice(s). (and the holes for the stop to screw in is also a good idea. It will save having to re-measure every time the job is moved or the next job is inserted into the vice. I there any reason why you chose aluminium instead of steel for the new vice jaws? I need to do this for my vice and would like your opinion as to why you chose aluminium over steel. (I.E.: ease of machining, job holding requirements, etc.) I was planning to use steel in my vice mod. Your thoughts would be appreciated. Geoffrey.


----------



## cathead (Mar 18, 2016)

View attachment 125066

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Here's the photo I hope...
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 125066



Nammar said:


> Dear Cathead, Nice job in extending the range of your vice(s). (and the holes for the stop to screw in is also a good idea. It will save having to re-measure every time the job is moved or the next job is inserted into the vice. I there any reason why you chose aluminium instead of steel for the new vice jaws? I need to do this for my vice and would like your opinion as to why you chose aluminium over steel. (I.E.: ease of machining, job holding requirements, etc.) I was planning to use steel in my vice mod. Your thoughts would be appreciated. Geoffrey.



Steel is obviously better for strength.  I wanted a set of softer jaws for internal work so went with the aluminum alloy.
I could just as well have made a set in steel.  If you want strength and don't care about softer jaws, then by all means
make them in steel.  I used 3/4 inch thick aluminum as that is what I was able to locate locally.  Using aluminum jaws in the conventional
location will put them under pressure.  When using them in the wide configuration, you are applying a lot of pressure to 
two pairs of bolts.  With that in consideration, I felt aluminum would be just fine for my use.  Either material would 
be satisfactory as a work holder.


----------



## aliva (Mar 18, 2016)

Just a thought. I slotted the mounting  holes in the jaws. Now there's no need to remove the bolt completely when I want to change or move the jaws. Saves some time. I hate backing out hex head bolts.


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 18, 2016)

That's a great idea. The indexing setup would be very helpful. Nice job. Mike


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 19, 2016)

cathead said:


> Yesterday's project was to make a pair of aluminum jaws for my 6 inch import vise.  They
> work on both usual internal clamping area as well as on the outside as shown in the photo.
> Also, as an added improvement, a pair of tapped horizontal holes were added to the back clamp
> so I can mount an indexing device on either the left or right side of the vise.  Now the vise clamps up to 14.5 inches.  Also, I made a set for my eight inch Kurt and it will clamp up to 19.5 inches


If I can ever get my butt in gear I want to make some like that for my vises, plus I'm leaning toward making a set to use dowel pins to hold irregular shaped work. May try the key slot mounting system also, lots of time figuring . Dern arthritis pain is crippling me to the point I can't move or do almost anything. Let alone the paralises from spinal damage. Nice jaws when the days get warmer I'll be working as much as I can.


----------



## cathead (Mar 19, 2016)

Silverbullet,

I have empathy for you as I woke up the other day to some back pain that rendered me pretty much an invalid. 
It's better now after several days and some aspirin tablets.  I'm usually very active so trying to be restful is
quite difficult.  Anyway, I feel better now.  The vise jaws are quite easy to make and the biggest part for me
was the freehand sawing on a vertical band saw to get the shapes needed for final trimming and drilling. 
I have plans to do some milling on some big slabs of 1/2 inch mild steel so hope that it will suffice for work
holding.  I wish you good luck on your vise jaw project my friend.


----------



## dlane (Aug 15, 2016)

What's up with the OP


----------



## derf (Aug 16, 2016)

yeah......that first post had about 400 yds of garbled up code.


----------

